# 8yr old male - toronto animal services



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Here`s more info on this beautiful senior boy.

Baldwin - Golden Retriever


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

looks like a sweetboy. i'll post the link on my fb.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

any update on this guy?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He's no longer on the site so I have to assume that he either got adopted, placed in rescue or PTS. I'm hoping on the first two.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

C's Mom said:


> He's no longer on the site so I have to assume that he either got adopted, placed in rescue or PTS. I'm hoping on the first two.


i hope so too!


----------

